# Bluetooth Verbindung zwischen Handy und PC



## gladiator09 (15. Jul 2008)

hey leute!

ist es mit jsr-82 möglich eine bluetooth-verbindung zwischen einem handy und einem PC herzustellen??

die frage ist nämlich, ob das jsr-82, das ja eigentlich für J2ME gemacht ist, auch in der J2SE und den bluetooth-treibern von windows zurechtkommt??

weiß das jemand?

lg,
alex


----------



## Kim Stebel (15. Jul 2008)

wie kommst du darauf jsr 82 sei "für J2ME gemacht"? JSR 82 ist ja eh nur die API, es wird sicher Implementierungen für J2SE und J2ME geben. Die findest du sogar wenn du die Schlüsselwörter des letzten Satzes auf englisch bei google eingibst....


----------



## ice-breaker (15. Jul 2008)

also bluetooth file transfer zwischen windows und einem jsr82 handy funktioniert, also nehme ich mal an, dass es komplett funktioniert


----------



## gladiator09 (16. Jul 2008)

ja aber wie?? reicht da nur, wenn ich das JSR-82 nehm und dann kann ich den PC mit dem handy connecten?

lg


----------



## ice-breaker (17. Jul 2008)

Was willst du denn machen?

Einfach Dateien austauschen? Das haben alle Handys schon fertig implementiert.


----------



## gladiator09 (17. Jul 2008)

naja, verschiedenes! ich will auf dem PC und auf dem handy jeweils eine java-applikation haben, mit der ich dann irgenetwas tun kann!

is klar, dass sie sowas schon implementiert haben, aber es ist der reiz es selbst zu schreiben ^^

lg


----------

